# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Dwarslaesie

## CindyTruyen

Wij zijn leerlingen van het Sint-Augustinusinstituut te Bree.
In ons eindwerk hebben we voor het onderwerp dwarslaesie gekozen.
Graag zouden we hier nog meer informatie over krijgen en eventuele 
vrijwilligers (met dwarslaesie) om mee te doen aan interviews.

Bij voorbaat dank

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Heb zelf geen dwarslaesie dus kan niet meewerken aan jullie interview. Maar heb wellicht wel een interessant artikel voor jullie: http://213.206.86.79/showthread.php?p=34545#post34545 Dit is een artikel over dwarslaesie en sportbeoefening.

Ook bestaat er een nuttige site: www.dwarslaesie.nl Maar denk dat jullie daar zelf ook wel beland zijn via google  :Wink: 

Heel veel succes met jullie eindwerk. Als je wat tussen de posts leest en bij zoeken op dit forum intikt: Dwarslaesie zouden jullie wellicht mensen kunnen vinden die dit hebben en zelf kunnen benaderen dmv een PM. Het is dan natuurlijk aan hun om te beslissen of ze mee willen werken ja/nee  :Wink: 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## CindyTruyen

> Hoi hoi,
> 
> Heb zelf geen dwarslaesie dus kan niet meewerken aan jullie interview. Maar heb wellicht wel een interessant artikel voor jullie: http://213.206.86.79/showthread.php?p=34545#post34545 Dit is een artikel over dwarslaesie en sportbeoefening.
> 
> Ook bestaat er een nuttige site: www.dwarslaesie.nl Maar denk dat jullie daar zelf ook wel beland zijn via google 
> 
> Heel veel succes met jullie eindwerk. Als je wat tussen de posts leest en bij zoeken op dit forum intikt: Dwarslaesie zouden jullie wellicht mensen kunnen vinden die dit hebben en zelf kunnen benaderen dmv een PM. Het is dan natuurlijk aan hun om te beslissen of ze mee willen werken ja/nee 
> 
> Groetjes Sylvia


Hartelijk bedankt. Wij apprecieren het enorm dat je ons wil helpen.
Groejes Cindy

----------

